# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  اجعلي حياتك أفضل

## الوسادة

*- خصصي من وقتك 10 إلى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت مبتسمة.




2- اجلسي صامتاةً لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ





3- خصصي لنومك 7 ساعات يوميًا





4- عيشي حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + التفائل + العاطفة ))





5- العبي ألعاب مسلية يوميًا





6- اقرأي كتب أكثر من التي قرأتيها 





7- خصصي وقتًا للغذاء الروحي: ((صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح , , تلاوة ,, تأمل))





8- اقضي بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام ,, و آخرين أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام





9- احلمي أكثر خــلال يقظتك





10- أكــــثري من تناول الأغذية الطبيعية ,, و اقتصدي من الأغذية المعلبة





11- اشربي كميات كبيرة من الماء





12- حاولي أن تجعلي 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا





13- لا تضيعي وقتك الثمين في الثرثرة






15- لا تجعلي الأفكار السلبية تسيـــطر عليكي .. و وفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابية .. كوني إيجابية طوال الوقت





16- اعلمي بأن الحياة مدرســـة .. و أنتي طالبة فيــها ... والمشاكل عبارة عن تحديات ومسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها بذكاء




*

----------


## &روان&

خطوات جميلة وبسيطة  
يسلمو وسادة

----------


## دموع الغصون

خطوات جميلة وعملية سهلة التطبيق والتنفيذ 
كلهم قادره على تنفيذهم وعم طبق منهم لكن النوم اكتر من 6 ساعات يومياً هي كتير صعبه 

مشكورة الوسادة على الطرح الجميل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

2- اجلسي صامتاةً لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ

هدول اكثر عادي ولا لا ،،

يسلمو طرح رائع يفيدنّا في حياتنا بشكل افضل ممن لا يطبقون ذلك

----------

